# 10-3-09



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

tried a small creek. didn't catch any steelhead but i caught some small 8-12in fish and i was not sure what they were.


----------



## UpTheCreek (Jan 24, 2009)

I tried two little creeks this morning. Nothing on the fly rod swinging attractor streamer and nothing on spinning rod tossing white and dark spinners. Then later in the day tried tossing Little Cleo's off one of the creek mouths. Still nothing. Didn't see anyone else do any good either.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

prolly creek chubs? what they look like


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

i think they were lake herring. they had a grey-ish back with pale yellow sides, and pale pink by the head


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

never saw any of those before in my river but have caught chubs with pink sides and yellow fins. heres a pic of a chub I caught recently.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I hit a small creek thursday. no troutski. some creek chubs. tomorrow, full moon. hopefully it will be clear night. think I'll spend a few hours walking the creeks. nightfishing for steelhead. no crowds.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Fishaholic69 said:


> never saw any of those before in my river but have caught chubs with pink sides and yellow fins. heres a pic of a chub I caught recently.


no it wasn't a creek chub, it looked a lot different


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Its a hornyhead chub


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

don't kno what it could be then. hmmm... the v must not have um tho. I have caught everything that moves in there. lol


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Umm, maybe it was a gizzard shad?
http://www.wiscfish.org/fishid/wFrm...=Herrings (Clupeidae)&GID=57&show=8&selText=0


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> Umm, maybe it was a gizzard shad?
> http://www.wiscfish.org/fishid/wFrm...=Herrings (Clupeidae)&GID=57&show=8&selText=0


no that's not it


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Its a hornyhead chub


He's right....question answered!


----------

